# My New Dogma 65.1 Built - BoB 15.9 lbs.



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

View attachment 277418
View attachment 277436
View attachment 277437
View attachment 277438
View attachment 277439
View attachment 277440
View attachment 277441
View attachment 277442
View attachment 277443
View attachment 277444
View attachment 277445
View attachment 277446
View attachment 277447
View attachment 277448
View attachment 277449
View attachment 277450
View attachment 277435
View attachment 277434
View attachment 277433
View attachment 277419
View attachment 277417
View attachment 277420
View attachment 277421
View attachment 277422
View attachment 277423
View attachment 277424
View attachment 277425
View attachment 277426
View attachment 277427
View attachment 277428
View attachment 277429
View attachment 277430
View attachment 277431
View attachment 277432
View attachment 277451


----------



## djrbikes (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful bike. Stealth. Thanks for sharing the pictures. Here's one of my new Dogma2.


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

djrbikes said:


> Beautiful bike. Stealth. Thanks for sharing the pictures. Here's one of my new Dogma2.


Dang them both are hot! Djrbikes, what tires are on your bike? They are really really sticky


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

That bike is drop dead gorgeous! is it a 57.5? What bar tape? I do think that it is crying out for some 303s or 404s though!


----------



## djrbikes (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't know why the picture posted upside down, but they are spiderman tires


----------



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks! It's Pinarello bar tape. It's a size 57.5. Some Zipps will be on my list to pick up next.


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

Pure beauty--understated, elegant, provocative. 

Put another way--she looks like she's screaming fast standing still!! Congrats!!


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Beautiful bike!!


----------



## Twistedfreedom (Mar 14, 2013)

I like it! sweet ride!


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

beautiful ride. 15.9 with Garmin or without?


----------



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

Without garmin. 15.9 lbs with cages and pedals


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice ride, but your K-Edge Garmin mount is on upside down!


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

*How tall are you Louis Voitton?*

I just got a Dogma 2 BoB 57.5 and I am 6'1" or 186cm.

I was wondering, how tall are you?

I have a long torso and I am comming from a BMC slr01 size 55cm and I felt cramped with a 130mm stem. I ride a cervelo R3 58 with a 120mm stem and it fits great.


----------



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm 6'3" and like you, I have a long torso. I also ride a 58 in a Specialized, Cannondale, and Cervelo. For stem I use a 110mm though.


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

Thank you Louis. It looks like your saddle is all the way back, you have about 30mm of spacers under the stem and the stem is flipped on the positive position. Looks like an upright comfortable set up. 

Given how back your saddle is on the rails and the fact that you are 6'3" tells me I bought the right size. Bradley Wiggins is 6'3" and rides a 59 dogma with a 130mm stem.


----------



## Spark (Oct 15, 2012)

zion rasta said:


> Bradley Wiggins is 6'3" and rides a 59 dogma with a 130mm stem.


I'm sure Wiggins rides a 56 frame, 59 is enormous! Here's a picture of his bike:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pinarello/who-owns-dogma-65-1-a-298510.html


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

Spark, sorry but I think you have been missinformed. Wiggo rides a 60cm or a 59.5cm with a 140mm stem. 
Tour Pro Bike: Bradley Wiggins’ Pinarello Dogma2

I know people here get a pro fit and all of a sudden want to put a 7 ft tall guy on a 51.5cm bike. 
The Dogma is tall but has a short top tube. And a lot of people say they are 6ft tall when the are really 5'10" or less. I ride a Cervelo R3 58cm with a 120 stem and bars that have 115mm reach. And I am 6'2" to 6' depending on how my daughter holds the ruler.

I tried going the route that most riders here go which is "dude" that is huge... And got a 55cm SLR01 because George hincapie rides a 57cm and is 6'3". I could not fit on that bike. I could not get a flat back because of running out of top tube. My torso is super long and so are my arms.

Talking about bike fit here is hard because we are all different and most of us, you have to admit, inflate our height. Football players do it all the time.


----------



## Spark (Oct 15, 2012)

Maybe true, a Sky rider on this forum I think reported Wiggins biker size as being 56 also but unless there's an official listing it's hard to know for sure as the size is only visible from the code below the BB.

For reference I'm 185cm and ride a 56, 65.1 with a saddle height of 810mm and a of 120mm and 10mm spacer which works well for me. I appreciate that a larger frame allows a less flexible rider to attain their fit with the use of fewer spaces to shorten the reach and give a more comfortable ridding position. 

From what I've learned 'reach' & 'stack' measurements are very useful when choosing you next new bike a long with a professional bike fit for fine tuning.


----------

